# ps3



## johninspain (Sep 30, 2009)

finally got tinterweb and now online to open big cans of woopass on you all. add me!! johninspain


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Don't you have to pay for live now.:thumb:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Ricey7 said:


> Don't you have to pay for live now.:thumb:


What you talkin about Willis?


----------



## johninspain (Sep 30, 2009)

No !!!! Got ranked back up to level 30 last night on COD modern


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

swordjo said:


> What you talkin about Willis?


Don't get it because in game shops there is like this playstation network case and it has 20 quid on the side i'll try and find a piccies.


----------



## johninspain (Sep 30, 2009)

ii saw that today


----------

